# Shoes i forgot i owned! and barely remember buying



## brewgrl (May 8, 2007)

i bought like 5 pairs of shoes before the end of the summer one year for when the next season came around, and then i got pregnant. all the shoes i bought were all 3 1/2in or taller. well, last night i was getting rid of shoe boxes, and i found them!!! like almost two years later!

here's one of them... they are a pair of blue and green Charles David.

i want to lick them right now.

Attachment 33080 Attachment 33081


----------



## monniej (May 8, 2007)

oh my goodness, what a find! for me it would be just like christmas! those are so cute!


----------



## Jessica (May 8, 2007)

super adorable!!! i love them!


----------



## brewgrl (May 8, 2007)

i made my coworker take a picture this morning. i also emailed all my friends about them.. am i a nut or what... hahaha!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 8, 2007)

Cute shoes!

You have lovely feet as well!


----------



## MindySue (May 8, 2007)

haha thats cute..so are they!


----------



## brewgrl (May 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cute shoes!
You have lovely feet as well!

thanks! to be honest, they have their ups and downs... and this last week happens to be thier up! (i got a pedicure)


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 8, 2007)

Cute!!!


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 8, 2007)

Those would be perfecr for summer. I like them.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 8, 2007)

Those are too cute, how could you forget about those...LOL!


----------



## rejectstar (May 8, 2007)

They're so cute! Must have been a nice surprise


----------



## brewgrl (May 8, 2007)

my friends asked the same thing!

it's what happens when a baby gets involved... i was pregant through the fall/winter/early spring months, and when it was shoe time again for these, my feet were the size of baby elephants. i was living in flip flop city until a month after Maverick was born! and then it took me a few months to get back into heels.

plus, girl- if you saw my closet and the number of shoes i own... it's crazy. plus i cant get rid of any because i have a shoe guy that can fix *anything *for under $15 most of the time.

shoes just keep getting born but never die in my closet.


----------



## monniej (May 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i made my coworker take a picture this morning. i also emailed all my friends about them.. am i a nut or what... hahaha!!! there's no nut like a shoe nut! lol~


----------



## Sonia_K (May 8, 2007)

Super Cute Shoes. I love when I re-discover somthing that I own and had totally forgotten about it.


----------



## Ashley (May 8, 2007)

I'm glad you found them! I love shoes that are in that style.


----------



## WhitneyF (May 8, 2007)

Those are crazy awesome!


----------



## chocobon (May 8, 2007)

Those r so cute,it's a nice surprise,now enjoy wearing them!!


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 8, 2007)

those are super cute. you can give them to me if you dont want them.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 8, 2007)

Those are cute.


----------



## pinksugar (May 9, 2007)

those shoes are hot. That must have been a really great day, LOL. Maybe I Should start a rainy day box and put lots of little presents for myself in it. Then I just open one when I need a treat!

I'm really bad, if I buy something new I wear it the next day, haha! (yup, remember when you were little and you'd wear it out of the store??









)


----------



## Ashley (May 9, 2007)

Oh pinksugar! A rainy day box is a cute idea! But I don't think I can keep myself away.


----------



## luxotika (May 9, 2007)

Those are cute!


----------



## brewgrl (May 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif those shoes are hot. That must have been a really great day, LOL. Maybe I Should start a rainy day box and put lots of little presents for myself in it. Then I just open one when I need a treat! 
I'm really bad, if I buy something new I wear it the next day, haha! (yup, remember when you were little and you'd wear it out of the store??










)

would you like to hear how incredibly insane i am (and what a friggin pain sales assoicates must find me)?




Sometimes i will make them box my purchases that i made for myself. i make it a point to buy my Versace Crystal Noir perfume at the Versace store in San Francisco, try on at least one top, try on all the sunglasses, pick up every purse, then act like i cant find anything and buy the perfume, and have them put it in a box for me. i do that at Dior too. then i go home, admire my box, and slowly open it.

so *yes*, little presents for yourself, even if you open them right then and there, are the best.


----------



## Bec688 (May 9, 2007)

They are so cute! I love when things like that happen, enjoy wearing them, they're hot


----------



## SierraWren (May 9, 2007)

What beautiful, eye-catching shoes! And so classic--perfectly in style 2 years later.


----------



## KatJ (May 10, 2007)

Pretty!!!


----------



## ivette (May 10, 2007)

very cute


----------



## LilDee (May 10, 2007)

those are super cute!! i can't believe you forgot you had those.. you nutty girl


----------



## BeneBaby (May 11, 2007)

Girl those are HOT!!!!! I am wanting to lick them through my computer. LUCKY!


----------



## salsabeela (May 11, 2007)

Oh my God... it's like finding a treasure...


----------



## farris2 (May 11, 2007)

those are great enjoy!


----------



## sarae (May 11, 2007)

LOL I've totally done that, bought a bunch of shoes on clearance at the end of a season, put them away in a box for next season or whatever, and forgotten about them! In my case sometimes they were best forgotten about, lol


----------



## IslandGirl725 (May 11, 2007)

_shoes i forgot i owned! and barely remember buying _

LOL



I do the same thing... shoes, clothes, you name it!!!

BTW, nice shoes... _real_ nice!!! Good for you!!!




Deb


----------



## mmonroemaniac (May 12, 2007)

yuummm


----------



## chameleonmary (May 14, 2007)

yay for finding shoes like that! ive done that before with clothes, shoes and even makeup!!

pinksugar i agree - i will be doing a lot more deliberate hiding (lets just hope i dont buy a double of anything hehe)


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 14, 2007)

cute


----------



## greatnana (May 24, 2007)

cute


----------



## empericalbeauty (May 24, 2007)

fun and flirty


----------

